# injured Alabama diver



## Sailorboy (Sep 28, 2011)

Yesterday the dive boat DownUnder apparently had a diver that got into distress. The dive was at the newest Alabama sunken ship Adventure. Listening to the radio conversation with the Coast Guard it sounded like the boat had everything possible to help this gentleman out. Does anybody have an update on his condition


----------

